# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Kiwi's helpen tegen overgewicht en kanker

## FRANCOIS580

*Kiwi's helpen tegen overgewicht en kanker*

Fruit is gezond, dat zal niemand ontkennen. Heel wat fruitsoorten bewezen reeds uitgebreid hun helend en genezend vermogen, ook exotische fruitsoorten waar we tot voor enkele jaren amper van gehoord hadden. De kleine kiwi is hier al goed ingeburgerd. Op het vlak van onze gezondheid zijn kiwi’s échte buitenbeentjes. Ze barsten niet alleen van allerlei vitamines, maar bezitten ook tal van andere gezonde voedingsstoffen die je beschermen tegen allerlei aandoeningen en zelfs tegen welvaartsziekten als kanker en nog zovele anderen. Wat maakt kiwi dan zo gezond en tegen welke kwalen en kwaaltjes kunnen ze doeltreffend inzetten?

Hier bij ons zijn zowel de groene als de gele kiwi het meest bekend. Daar kwam onlanss de minikiwi of de kiwibes bij, en daarnaast is er ook de de Siberische kiwi die barst van de vitaliteit en energie. Kiwi’s worden zelfs door de wetenschap als de meest gezondste fruitsoort ter wereld aanzien. Daarvan werd bewijs geleverd door onderzoeker Laul La Chance die van het analyseren van fruit een van zijn belangrijkste activiteiten maakte. Zo onderzocht hij de meeste fruitsoorten op de aanwezigheid van hun meest belangrijke voedingsstoffen. Uit zijn onderzoek kwamen vooral belangrijke vitaminen als A, C en E maar ook foliumzuur, kalium magnesium en voedingsvezels uit de bus. Voor ieder van deze stoffen wisten kiwi’s zich telkens bij de top vijf te klasseren. Fruit staat steeds centraal in iedere gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding, maar er is geen andere fruitsoort die je zoveel energie, vitaliteit en levenskracht geeft dan de kleine kiwi. 

*Vitamines C en E*
Naast allerlei vitaminen, mineralen, vezels en aminozuren zijn kiwi’s ook rijk aan antioxydanten die de schadelijke werking van vrije radicalen opmerkelijk vertragen. Deze vrije radicalen zijn hoofdverantwoordelijk voor ons verouderingsproces en de daarmee gepaard gaande ouderdomsziekten. En kiwi’s bevatten uitzonderlijk hoge dosissen vitamine C en E, twee van de meest krachtige antioxydanten. Ter illustratie: amper honderd gram kiwi levert minstens 170 procent van je dagelijkse hoeveelheid vitamine C, dat een bijonder gunstige invloed heeft op het genezingsproces van wondjes. Verder versterkt het je natuurlijke weerstand en bevordert het de opname van ijzer, belangrijk voor een optimale conditie van zowel lichaam als geest.

*Kiwi’s tegen overgewicht* 
Kiwi’s zijn daardoor ook uiterst geschikt tegen overgewicht. Eén kiwi telt amper 25 calorieën. Ze bevatten ook hoge cencentraties voedingsvezels waardoor je vlug een verzadigd gevoel krijgt. Kiwi’s bevorderen een gezonde darmflora en darmtransit en ook dat is erg belangrijk in een gezond dieet. Kiwi’s houden je bloedsuikerspiegel op peil waardoor je veel minder vlug.../...

Lees verder...

----------

